# Need timer help on leeper



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I have been working on a leeper getting all the pneumatics plumbed out. Now I need to know what timing devises I can use. The scare is this: The zombie talks then lunges at you. I want to trigger it with a motion sensor. What do I use to have it light up and speak, and then lunge forward? I also want it to have a delay before it can be triggered again. Thanks Andy


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What does it need to trigger? Is it a button or switch, and is there voltage going through the button/switch, or is it a dry trigger? Does the delay-before-retrigger need to be adjustable and what range did you have in mind?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like you'd need a prop-1...www.efx-tek.com


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

The motion sensor will trigger a spot light (110V), timer (A) and timer (B). Timer (A) will start a cd player and it will play a short track. (Help me ! Help me! Please help me!) Timer (A) stops and timer (B) starts. Timer (B) makes the zombie lunge forward and starts another track screaming "Why wont you help me?" Then the zombie retracts and waits for 30 seconds before it can be retriggered.
I haven't gotten the air solenoid yet, but 110v would be easy to connect. I dont know what voltage the timers should be. Maybe I am making this too hard. Is there an easier way to do this without spending a bunch more money? I am using cd players because I had them laying around. They are powered by a walwart. The range for the sensor will be minimal (2 - 3 feet). As the TOT's will be coming through a cave area. The prop will be in a side area away from them.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with DS - it looks like you really need to go with a Prop-1 and some relays to handle the 110VAC requirements. I'll keep thinking about this - there are some cheap one-shot AC timers (Amperite) that run out when power is cut and restored that may serve for the second phase (zombie lunging out and second sound track playing). In fact, you may be able to make it work with a relay attached to the PIR unit to run the first CD, then use the Amperite one-shot to activate the pneumatics and the 2nd CD player. The delay between triggers would have to be handled by the first timer.

All things considered, the easiest route would likely be the Prop-1, though.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

ive tampered with those motion sensor lights before they seem to work fine, but youll probably need one to set off the other in other words two of the timers.... plus one has the motion sensor on it too!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been thinking about the prop 1, but I don't really want to spend $62.00. Here I thought I could do this with a couple of 555 and 556 timer boards. Guess not?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This place may be able to help -

http://www.simplecircuitboards.com/Timer Boards.html

Jeff Wheat, the owner, knows his stuff and can probably set you up quick.


----------



## rbrittigan (Sep 8, 2008)

Indyandy said:


> I've been thinking about the prop 1, but I don't really want to spend $62.00. Here I thought I could do this with a couple of 555 and 556 timer boards. Guess not?


I think you could use the 555 and 556 boards - that's what I am using for my stuff this year. Only wrinkle is controling the CD player - if you cut the power, what kind of delay do you get when it comes back on? might be a challenge to sync the timeing with the sounds without a controller or hacking the cd player...


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah I didn't think about syncing the cd players when started. I guess I could use the same cd player and just add a pause between the sound tracks. I saw Jeff's site, and will email him. Thanks for the replies.


----------

